# FISH PICS 2018



## Saugeye Tom

I figured we better get it started.....already a few being caught...let's see some fish porn !!!!


----------



## garhtr

It's been a struggle for me so far in 18----- but I'll keep trying 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude

Found a little open water last weekend when it warmed up a little. we were heading for a major skunk with no fish and no hits the 1st 4 hours. Fog finally lifted and we moved to a new spot and within minutes I felt that ever so light tap on my jig.
Ended up catching 10 on jigs in the next 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## knuckleric

I had a pleasant shock in an unlikely place with this guy a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Tom 513

I picked the right Winter to be a Florida gypsy, my wife and I spent 4 weeks at different fish camps from the panhandle to central Florida. Even though the weather wasn't good I'm sure I will go back next year. 2Lb black crappie are a sure cure for the winter blues.
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

not southwest section,but all 2018 fish. Have tons of dink eyes under my belt to.... 
You guys crappie pics has me stocking up an ready for ice out around here!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Saugeye Tom said:


> I figured we better get it started.....already a few being caught...let's see some fish porn !!!!
> View attachment 254831


Tom,its 2018 man,your camera needs updated,your haircut needs updated,an those threads could use an up date my man


----------



## wallen34

Not southwest either but I thought I’d share! I’m ready for some open water.


----------



## crappiedude

You guys on the ice in one way are lucky...not to much of that down this way.
On the other hand when we're sitting in our boats you're still dreaming.
If I had my way I'd be sitting next to Tom 513 in Florida next year but.....

I actually got my ice fishing gear out. I was thinking of going some where and did a quick check of my gear and to my surprise most everything was missing. My auger and rods are still here. My floats and ice picks are still here. My bucket and cushion is still here but my ice jigs and jigging lures are MIA. My guess they got lost or pitched when I moved 4 years ago.
Not many places carry much around here so I figured the heck with it for this season but I'm going to re-supply a few items to be ready for next year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

L


Saugeyefisher said:


> Tom,its 2018 man,your camera needs updated,your haircut needs updated,an those threads could use an up date my man


Lol...1974...


----------



## Tom 513

Dont mind some cold weather but I do mind not fishing for 2 or 3 months, trout soothes the itch some but after this year I plan on fishing Florida every Winter, it's cheap to stay and the fishing is great and best of all it beats working.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## BrodyC

Caught this guy today at the spillway at Paint Creek was hoping for some Saugeye but no luck there


----------



## fishdealer04

All ice fishing so far this year. 3 Fish Ohio's though so off to a good start!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Very nice!!!


----------



## Goshen fisher

20180218_124759




__
Goshen fisher


__
Feb 19, 2018




Grand Valley largemouth





Not sure if this posted right, but (at least i'm trying to) post a large mouth from last weekend at Grand Valley. No ice on the lake! Spring will be here soon.


----------



## zaraspook

2018 first time out.......2/20/18, 21 keepers 10.5" - 12" at Grand Lake St. Marys




  








IMG_20180220_171835828_HDR




__
zaraspook


__
Feb 22, 2018




2-20-18 GLSM 21 Keepers 10.5-12"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

zaraspook said:


> 2018 first time out.......2/20/18, 21 keepers 10.5" - 12" at Grand Lake St. Marys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20180220_171835828_HDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> zaraspook
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 22, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-20-18 GLSM 21 Keepers 10.5-12"


GREAT JOB !!!


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeye Tom said:


> GREAT JOB !!!


Thanks for the kudos! Caught 50 that day but arbitrarily restricted keepers to 10.5" minimum. Planned to keep 12-15.......didn't want to quit and lost count.


----------



## sherman51

If I had my way I'd be sitting next to Tom 513 in Florida next year but.....

have you been reading the thread started by talltim about his fl trip? he's been catching some hogs down there this yr.
sherman


----------



## BrodyC

Made it over to the Paint Creek Spillway this afternoon. Water level has been up and dropped significantly leaving these two guys stranded. Managed to rescue one guy and a couple small catfish that were swimming around. Got skunked actually fishing, just as I had to leave the horn sounded and the water started pouring through the tube.


----------



## BrodyC

Biggest bass on the day. Caught 4 on my lunch break between classes. Was a great day


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fallen513 said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Saugeye Tom

From late 17


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Real nice gills!


----------



## DLarrick

Cowan crappie









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Pups first fishing trip









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_N_Finn

Fall 2017 Lake Superior 39"









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
22.2# on my hand held scale.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Beautiful Laker huge !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Smoke_N_Finn said:


> Fall 2017 Lake Superior 39"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Weight ???


----------



## Saugeyefisher

a slower crappie trip from the kayak a couple weekends ago......


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 257057
> a slower crappie trip from the kayak a couple weekends ago......


nice job ! i hope you kill more gills on your next trip ")


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Smoke_N_Finn

Saugeye Tom said:


> Weight ???


She weighed #22.2, on my digital scale. Took good 20 min. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

Last fish of 2017


----------



## kycreek

Last week fishing the Kissimmee River.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

slab cooler! Get the Avatar updated to the BUCKEYES!!


----------



## Nategreat208

first fish of 2018 for me cant wait to get back out there


----------



## cali2ohio

First bass of 2018









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> slab cooler! Get the Avatar updated to the BUCKEYES!!


i bet you couldn't sneak a couple slabs out of that cooler under that watchful eye ... prolly get slapped upside the dang head


----------



## laynhardwood

Tinknocker1 said:


> i bet you couldn't sneak a couple slabs out of that cooler under that watchful eye ... prolly get slapped upside the dang head


Ya or get whacked with a walking stick lol.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

TERRY you are defiantly a multi species Purest,,


----------



## 9Left

on the board for 2018...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> on the board for 2018...
> View attachment 257738
> 
> View attachment 257739


Way to go Carl!!


----------



## laynhardwood

9Left said:


> on the board for 2018...
> View attachment 257738
> 
> View attachment 257739


I like it! Beautiful fish nice work


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bwarrenuk




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bwarrenuk said:


> View attachment 257856


Lil pigguly


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> View attachment 257851


love that pic garhtr...


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> love that pic garhtr...


 Thanks------ but I guess I should buy a net  those things bite








Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Tom 513

Saugeyefisher said:


> Tom,its 2018 man,your camera needs updated,your haircut needs updated,an those threads could use an up date my man





Saugeyefisher said:


> Tom,its 2018 man,your camera needs updated,your haircut needs updated,an those threads could use an up date my man


Camara and apparel are just fine, its my 2018' look


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom 513 said:


> Camara and apparel are just fine, its my 2018' look


Lmao. I think he ment my pic...?


----------



## 25asnyder

Been a good start to 2018 praying the fish bighting the weather cooperates and all who fish be blessed with many strikes and lots of drag screaming


----------



## ezbite

LOL, ive never seen anyone lip a walleye.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> View attachment 257937
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, ive never seen anyone lip a walleye.


This crazy guy does all the time hard core


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> This crazy guy does all the time hard core


 Only because you said if I lipped a walleye you would lip a Giant Pike------ we're waiting 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## laynhardwood

garhtr said:


> Only because you said if I lipped a walleye you would lip a Giant Pike------ we're waiting
> Good luck and Good fishing !


Yes!! I gotta see this, ST lipping a Giant Pike. Well, it looks like a Michigan trip is in order for you guy lol


----------



## garhtr

laynhardwood said:


> Yes!! I gotta see this, ST lipping a Giant Pike. Well, it looks like a Michigan trip is in order for you guy lol


 St Clair will run red with the blood of Saugeyetom


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Only because you said if I lipped a walleye you would lip a Giant Pike------ we're waiting
> Good luck and Good fishing !


I'll do it


----------



## garhtr

Back to pictures


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tom 513 said:


> Camara and apparel are just fine, its my 2018' look


Lol sorry,was kidding around. Was referencing saugeye toms vintage pic to get the ball rolling....


Not a hole lot of picture worthy fish for me lately .....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol sorry,was kidding around. Was referencing saugeye toms vintage pic to get the ball rolling....
> 
> 
> Not a hole lot of picture worthy fish for me lately .....


me either...wanted to get out sunday but other things came up


----------



## zaraspook

Comparing Grand Lake St Marys 11" crappie to 11" GLSM Perch caught 3-16-18




  








IMG_20180316_171729930_HDR




__
zaraspook


__
Mar 21, 2018


__
1



GLSM 11" Perch 3-16-18


----------



## garhtr

Those sure are some healthy looking specimens--- Delicious fish sandwich ??
How did they compare on your plate ? 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

Definitely some thick crappie you have posted from GLSM. I'm sure those fried up quite nicely.


----------



## zaraspook

garhtr said:


> Those sure are some healthy looking specimens--- Delicious fish sandwich ??
> How did they compare on your plate ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !


Threw them back to grow up for next time.


----------



## zaraspook

DLarrick said:


> Definitely some thick crappie you have posted from GLSM. I'm sure those fried up quite nicely.


Most black crappie at GLSM........thick shoulders. Guys who fish other lakes with preponderance of white crappies complain, can't wait to get back and catch home grown heavy ones.


----------



## DLarrick

zaraspook said:


> Most black crappie at GLSM........thick shoulders. Guys who fish other lakes with preponderance of white crappies complain, can't wait to get back and catch home grown heavy ones.


Your post in the GLSM thread has made me want to come up for a weekend when the bite is hot. Say I'm going to every year but never do. Need to make it happen this year. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 25asnyder

GLSM?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

25asnyder said:


> GLSM?


Grand lake st marys


----------



## zaraspook

DLarrick said:


> Your post in the GLSM thread has made me want to come up for a weekend when the bite is hot. Say I'm going to every year but never do. Need to make it happen this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Water temp today is 40.4....hot bite might be delayed until 4th of July this year.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Another cold start








But a fair bite and fair variety.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Another cold start
> View attachment 258468
> 
> But a fair bite and fair variety.
> View attachment 258469
> View attachment 258470
> View attachment 258471


one spoiled ol man.....nice day good fish


----------



## Bowhunter15

Picked a few out today, boy was it cold at 7am.


----------



## fishwhacker




----------



## Cat Mangler

DLarrick said:


> Pups first fishing trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Looks like your pup wanted to munch on that fish man lol

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll do it


Be careful, we already have one 9left on here

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> one spoiled ol man.....nice day good fish


i find it harder and harder to give out positive post around here anymore being set in muh ways and all but yet again i get suckered in to flyrod porn ................")


----------



## Tinknocker1

fishwhacker said:


> View attachment 258505


would you just take a look at them pudgy slabs love it !


----------



## fvogel67

On the board,Caught in the shallow end of a pond.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dinks for dayz


----------



## nuttycrappie

P.B. for a LARGEMOUTH Bass 21inch long 18 girth apx 6 to 6.5 lbs.


----------



## brandonw




----------



## BMagill

Good to see another member of the Vibe Tribe! Anyhow, I asked if anyone wanted to go yesterday and was met with crickets, but I took the trek anyways and was rewarded with great weather, a fish ohio drum, and a new freshwater PB on a surprise 34"


----------



## brandonw

Nice Seaghost BMagill. Looks like the 130? I have the 110 and like it a lot. What waters do you fish?


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dinks for dayz
> View attachment 258540


dink lives don't matta !


----------



## BMagill

Tinknocker1 said:


> dink lives don't matta !


It is the 130 - I am all over the place but mainly LMR (Morrow, South Lebanon, Loveland, and points lower) and Cowan. Also take a few salwater trips every year, I have family in Murrel's Inlet.


----------



## DLarrick

Good one in the rain before the river gets blown out









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwhacker




----------



## fishing on credit

fishwhacker said:


> View attachment 258849


beast!


----------



## Bowhunter15

Damn what an eye! Nice fishwacker.


----------



## zaraspook

fishing on credit said:


> beast!


Where did you get it ? It's a goody!


----------



## glasseyes

One of the larger crappie from this winter


----------



## fishwhacker

zaraspook said:


> Where did you get it ? It's a goody!


In the water haha


----------



## garhtr

glasseyes said:


> View attachment 258853
> 
> 
> One of the larger crappie from this winter











Check out this monster !
I find these every winter below spillways , doesn't seem possible a crappie born in May could be that small in Feb ? ?
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 258856
> 
> Check out this monster !
> I find these every winter below spillways , doesn't seem possible a crappie born in May could be that small in Feb ? ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !


man!! you can fit a deck of smokes in that yap !!!


----------



## partlyable

This is my favorite thread, love seeing everyone’s fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

garhtr said:


> View attachment 258856
> 
> Check out this monster !
> I find these every winter below spillways , doesn't seem possible a crappie born in May could be that small in Feb ? ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !


Must be a Acton crappie 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Sorry for the bad pic, but it was good on Goid Friday to catch a couple lamb, although the bigger one stole my brand new lure. Good old black blue tube took this one









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Berlin lake this morning.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

partlyable said:


> This is my favorite thread, love seeing everyone’s fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicr!!


----------



## brandonw




----------



## BMagill

Biggest of a bunch from yesterday...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

some eater channel cats


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 259167
> some eater channel cats


Jerk baits ?? 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Jerk baits ??
> Good luck and Good fishing


Lol i wish.... hit one why i was bluegill/crappie fishing. So i kept a few small gills,chopped em up an rigged up my extra rod an game on. Caught 15 or so. Was a nice change of pace,i have not done in a while.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Beautiful fish Carl


----------



## 9Left

thanks tom!


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> View attachment 259244
> View attachment 259246


 That's some kinda Hogg !
Congrats 
Way way up north ?
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> That's some kinda Hogg !
> Congrats
> Way way up north ?
> Good luck and Good fishing !



yes garhtr... Maumee walleye run, Toledo area


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Awesome Walleye 9!!! My PB Walleye was also a completely spawned out female, almost thought I had caught the biggest Jack ever!!!


----------



## 9Left

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Awesome Walleye 9!!! My PB Walleye was also a completely spawned out female, almost thought I had caught the biggest Jack ever!!!


That was my first thought also… Then i flipped it over and saw two buttholes....


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> View attachment 259244
> View attachment 259246


 Lucky buckeye in your right pocket  ? ? ?
I gave away several lucky buckeyes and lucky marbles last year-- we should start to see pics of more 10 lb walleye, Giant Pike and Behemoth S/M any day 
Nice fish Congrats n Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## cadyshac




----------



## cadyshac




----------



## Bowhunter15

Nice saugs !


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> Lucky buckeye in your right pocket  ? ? ?


... I absolutely cannot believe that I forgot about mentioning that… It was actually in my pocket that day ....


----------



## brandonw

Avoided the big lakes today but still tough fishing..


----------



## 9Left

brandonw said:


> Avoided the big lakes today but still tough fishing..
> 
> View attachment 259349


...As funny as this sounds Brandon, just by looking at those crappy… I think I know what body of water that came out of… LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> ...As funny as this sounds Brandon, just by looking at those crappy… I think I know what body of water that came out of… LOL


I think so 2


----------



## brandonw

9Left said:


> ...As funny as this sounds Brandon, just by looking at those crappy… I think I know what body of water that came out of… LOL





Saugeye Tom said:


> I think so 2


9- I’ll give you one of my two panfish sandwiches tomorrow if you’re right. It’s no honey hole. I’ll tell you if you’re right.

Tom ain’t no way you gettin it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> 9- I’ll give you one of my two panfish sandwiches tomorrow if you’re right. It’s no honey hole. I’ll tell you if you’re right.
> 
> Tom ain’t no way you gettin it


Lol.....hmmm


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 259468
> View attachment 259469
> View attachment 259470
> View attachment 259471


beautiful trout


----------



## chris1162

It was nice to finally get the skunk out of my new kayak. The hobie proangler 12 was more capable than my old jackson coosa in the highwater and cold today. One bluecat was brought to the kayak today by targeting a submerged tree with a sucker head.


----------



## 9Left

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 259488
> View attachment 259489
> 
> 
> It was nice to finally get the skunk out of my new kayak. The hobie proangler 12 was more capable than my old jackson coosa in the highwater and cold today. One bluecat was brought to the kayak today by targeting a submerged tree with a sucker head.


nice set up chris!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 259488
> View attachment 259489
> 
> 
> It was nice to finally get the skunk out of my new kayak. The hobie proangler 12 was more capable than my old jackson coosa in the highwater and cold today. One bluecat was brought to the kayak today by targeting a submerged tree with a sucker head.


beautiful....Smallie!! LMAO Nice Blue My man


----------



## garhtr




----------



## HOUSE

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 259488
> View attachment 259489
> 
> 
> It was nice to finally get the skunk out of my new kayak. The hobie proangler 12 was more capable than my old jackson coosa in the highwater and cold today. One bluecat was brought to the kayak today by targeting a submerged tree with a sucker head.


Sweet ride  Nice fish, too!


----------



## HOUSE

I'll play along:


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOUSE said:


> I'll play along:


Where the heck have u been


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOUSE said:


> I'll play along:


And a huge striper. Nice


----------



## acklac7

HOUSE said:


> I'll play along:


HOUSE LIVES!


----------



## HOUSE

Saugeye Tom said:


> Where the heck have u been


IT finally caught on that I was spending 9 hours a day on OGF and Google Earth and 1 hour a day actually working and blocked anything related to fishing LOL. 

I haven’t fished in a long time due to home renovations but that’s all about to change next week when I open up a can of whoopass on some white bass!

I’ve missed this group...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HOUSE said:


> IT finally caught on that I was spending 9 hours a day on OGF and Google Earth and 1 hour a day actually working and blocked anything related to fishing LOL.
> 
> I haven’t fished in a long time due to home renovations but that’s all about to change next week when I open up a can of whoopass on some white bass!
> 
> I’ve missed this group...


We missed u too


----------



## garhtr

More Ky stockers.


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## equyst

Loving this thread! sub'd


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 259850


OH LORD ANOTHER PURIST BESIDES GARHTR.... nice bow!!


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> OH LORD ANOTHER PURIST BESIDES GARHTR.... nice bow!!


what gave it away ? the tethered sleeve of the 2001 Fox Racing hoodie ?


----------



## Tinknocker1

slabber dabber doo


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tinknocker1 said:


> what gave it away ? the tethered sleeve of the 2001 Fox Racing hoodie ?


Lol the fly rod


----------



## Tinknocker1

garhtr rocks the fly rod ! im just a wannabe...


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BMagill

Love those red eyes!


----------



## Tinknocker1

wow great job ! that black jig been on the hunt ! thanks for sharing Bank Runner


----------



## Tinknocker1

what ? nooooooooooooot the Carolina Red Butt


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## luredaddy

Sun, warmth, and a delicious fighting game fish.


----------



## garhtr

luredaddy said:


> Sun, warmth, and a delicious fighting game fish.
> View attachment 260136


 Nice ! Caught on ? ?
I want a big snook on my fly-rod. Congrats 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Beepum19

Walleye


----------



## ML1187




----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 260140


Where ya been ol man


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Beast


----------



## SConner

River levels, temps and time finally in sync.


----------



## SConner

Nice 24 inch channel cat and a decent largemouth 4/21/18.


----------



## bassmaster1

57C45A3F-DB18-468F-905A-7BEBE8466EF3




__
bassmaster1


__
Apr 22, 2018







Only bite of the day but it was a good’n.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

these little guys are MEAN


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## zimmerj

bank runner said:


> View attachment 260779
> View attachment 260780


Any topwater success yet?


----------



## bank runner

zimmerj said:


> Any topwater success yet?


 I haven't tried topwater yet but I talked to another River Rat he showed me pic of an 18in plus taken on a Whopper Plopper


----------



## flyman01




----------



## Saugeyefisher

flyman01 said:


> View attachment 260862


n that bird looks like a begging dog,lol.....


----------



## flyman01

Saugeyefisher said:


> n that bird looks like a begging dog,lol.....


I think he was!


----------



## brandonw




----------



## ML1187

Channeled my inner Garhtr....


----------



## garhtr

ML1187 said:


> Channeled my inner Garhtr....
> View attachment 260869


 A few pounds of Gold is worth a Ton of bronze 
I'm jealous, Nice fish !
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> n that bird looks like a begging dog,lol.....


i used to set a few bank lines at a local lake in my area from time to time and one of these birds would find it's way on one of my lines it would resemble a short MMA fight of course me winning always ! the bird would be released unharmed but slightly roughed up and violated !


----------



## Huck4200

River football


----------



## Tinknocker1

ML1187 said:


> Channeled my inner Garhtr....
> View attachment 260869


if i had a job and could fly fish like Garhtr and tie like Creamer i would quit and be the next Lefty Kreh !


----------



## 9Left

Huck4200 said:


> River football


sooo... this is in Southwest Ohio?


----------



## brandonw

Nowhere to hide now. New HD SI


----------



## Huck4200

Allegheny River in pa


9Left said:


> sooo... this is in Southwest Ohio?


egh


----------



## brandonw

This.. 










And this..










Equals these..










and a whole lot of dinks


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> This..
> 
> View attachment 260955
> 
> 
> And this..
> 
> View attachment 260956
> 
> 
> Equals these..
> 
> View attachment 260957
> 
> 
> and a whole lot of dinks


spoiled


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> This..
> 
> View attachment 260955
> 
> 
> And this..
> 
> View attachment 260956
> 
> 
> Equals these..
> 
> View attachment 260957
> 
> 
> and a whole lot of dinks


we old guys sniff em out......


----------



## brandonw

Saugeye Tom said:


> spoiled


Rotten! And loving it! Get off your rocker and join me ol geezer


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## kycreek




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

24 inch saugeye from the Great Miami River.


----------



## ML1187

New PB Ohio Smallie!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

14" slab 9"gill dippin docks. Had a 14-1/2 in hand but she flopped out my kayak....
An lost 2 more over 14 all whites,normally getting blacks from this lake....


----------



## SConner

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 261048
> 
> New PB Ohio Smallie!


That is an absolute speciman, congrats Matt!


----------



## Bowhunter15

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 261048
> 
> New PB Ohio Smallie!


Wow what a pig! Congrats!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 261048
> 
> New PB Ohio Smallie!


Weight/Length? Monster!!!


----------



## ML1187

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Weight/Length? Monster!!!


Thanks fellas ! Didn’t get a weight. Had to be 4 plus. Fattest OH River smallie I’ve ever seen. Just a giant fish. Length was 19.67 inches


----------



## bank runner

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 261048
> 
> New PB Ohio Smallie!





ML1187 said:


> Thanks fellas ! Didn’t get a weight. Had to be 4 plus. Fattest OH River smallie I’ve ever seen. Just a giant fish. Length was 19.67 inches


 Congrats!!!!! definitely 4+ I didn't get a weight on my PB last year either


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 261049
> 14" slab 9"gill dippin docks. Had a 14-1/2 in hand but she flopped out my kayak....
> An lost 2 more over 14 all whites,normally getting blacks from this lake....


looks like some some nice early March slabs to bad it's damn neer May brother muh nipples are so hard i could cut diamonds whens it going to warm up ? ")


----------



## fishing on credit

ML1187 said:


> Thanks fellas ! Didn’t get a weight. Had to be 4 plus. Fattest OH River smallie I’ve ever seen. Just a giant fish. Length was 19.67 inches


That is a super donkey


----------



## ML1187

fishing on credit said:


> That is a super donkey


Thanks man. Here’s another pic ...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Thanks fellas ! Didn’t get a weight. Had to be 4 plus. Fattest OH River smallie I’ve ever seen. Just a giant fish. Length was 19.67 inches


MATT that fish was a 5.5 or ill cancel my subscription to ogf


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tinknocker1 said:


> looks like some some nice early March slabs to bad it's damn neer May brother muh nipples are so hard i could cut diamonds whens it going to warm up ? ")


Just wait for it,in november will be asking when its going to cool off!?!? 
When i first seen these fish im like whaaaa? Spawned out? Nope! Just small egg sacks! Shew! Lololololol any day now,any day now.....


----------



## kingofamberley

Big ol buffalo on the LMR







[/IMG]


----------



## tylerd1994

A fine specimen


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Big ol buffalo on the LMR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 Nothing I like better than seeing a picture of a big fat buffalo, but your pic isn't showing up? 
I love chasing those things !
Good luck and Good fishing!


----------



## DLarrick

Only found one tonight. Once again wind was tough. From a different direction as well....anybody key on fishing wind blown vs wind covered shore? didn't mark near as many fish tonight. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

Only one today,Caught on a Shadow Rap Shad


----------



## kingofamberley

Oops, let's try this again:















BIG surprise on a little spinner on 6 lb line


----------



## SConner




----------



## oldstinkyguy

ML1187 said:


> Thanks man. Here’s another pic ...
> View attachment 261070


beauty


----------



## oldstinkyguy

A bit of fish porn from so far this year


----------



## oldstinkyguy

the stripers are from the Tennessee river, the smallies and hybrids, well I can't remember where they are from....


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy

tylerd1994 said:


> View attachment 261112
> A fine specimen


can't see it


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Very nice string of fish osg,as always...


----------



## Tinknocker1

View attachment 261526



Saugeyefisher said:


> Just wait for it,in november will be asking when its going to cool off!?!?
> When i first seen these fish im like whaaaa? Spawned out? Nope! Just small egg sacks! Shew! Lololololol any day now,any day now.....


haa haa November is another kind of cold brother !
i fish all fall for saugeyes my big kick off is Nov. 10th i buy a 6 pack of Ed Fitz play the song put on my war face and get busy !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## BMagill




----------



## brandonw




----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

5/5/2018 float


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## BMagill




----------



## Aaron2012

First river trip this year 1 rock bass and 3 smallies. Not a bad start to the year.


----------



## StillWater




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

First topwater river fish of 2018


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Some from fishing with my dad over the weekend:


----------



## bassmaster1

BuzzBait Brad said:


> First topwater river fish of 2018
> 
> 
> View attachment 261863


Nice fish! Got my first river topwater smallie of the year last weekend and missed a couple more. My favorite way to catch em.


----------



## wallen34

Creek sauger.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Tinknocker1

DLarrick said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


what a great pic ! she got the guns out ! "i just left the gym caught these fish on my pink pole !


----------



## 9Left

oldstinkyguy said:


> View attachment 261953
> View attachment 261954
> View attachment 261955
> View attachment 261956
> View attachment 261957


nice ones stinky!


----------



## kycreek




----------



## zimmerj

kycreek said:


> View attachment 262008


That's a slab. Good job.


----------



## Cat Mangler

First and only top water fish for the year so far. Lol









Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1

This 19” came on a whopper plopper 110 this morning.


----------



## bank runner

4 Pounder on the Whopper Plopper


----------



## RiparianRanger

Looks like it is time... top water season! Forget the holidays... *this* is the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## float4fish




----------



## BMagill

The fish that put me in the $$


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Tom 513

All dressed up for his big date, Acton 5/13 almost limited today









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwhacker

Annual brookville trip. Big one measured 27", fun on a float tube. 32 walleye between 2 of us for 3 days. Limited out 2 of 3 days


----------



## bassmaster1

Biggest gmr largemouth I’ve caught at 18 3/4” and a little over 3lbs, long n skinny. About a week ago on a whopper plopper 90


----------



## brandonw




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## laynhardwood

BMagill said:


> The fish that put me in the $$
> View attachment 262144


Was this last weekend in the BKFT?


----------



## BMagill

laynhardwood said:


> Was this last weekend in the BKFT?


Yes I was at Sharon Woods. It was my first kayak tournament. Long day on the water but it was pretty nice out and Strictly Sail put on a nice event. I figured I got my entry fee back just with the cookout and all the Hobie swag they gave away.


----------



## laynhardwood

BMagill said:


> Yes I was at Sharon Woods. It was my first kayak tournament. Long day on the water but it was pretty nice out and Strictly Sail put on a nice event. I figured I got my entry fee back just with the cookout and all the Hobie swag they gave away.


Cool welcome to the BKFT! I fished Winton Woods and found a few hungry fish also. I hope you make it to the Salt Fork event on the 9th it’s should be a great time. Not much compares to the event the Tacy’s put on but it will still be fun. My name is Wayne and I’ll be fishing every in person event possible. I have an Olive green Hobie PA 14 if you see me say high.


----------



## Bowhunter15

Put together a good stringer today between me and a buddy. Action was nearly non stop once we found them.


----------



## DLarrick

Was only able to get a quick trip in today. had to pick through small ones to keep these 8. Should have had another 4 nice fish that got off right at the boat.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

14 inch slab


----------



## DLarrick

Found them back out a little deeper today. Early morning bite was hot then went hit or miss. Minnows under a float.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Farm pond fun









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

1wt sniper ! back at the cabin this morning before i seen the first boat !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

His first ski!


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> His first ski!
> View attachment 263234


nice ! musky ceviche and Corona's ?


----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning


----------



## 9Left

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 263254
> GMR this morning


Those rods are so nice… I wish I was brave enough to spend the money… LOL


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

This one was an absolute fatty 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Tom 513

Wow, thats a huge Pumpkin seed


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Tinknocker1

well it's bad enough you got to slap us in the face with a 22" small jaw then you got a strike a pose for 2019 G.Loomis cover gee wiz .... nice fish dude


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tinknocker1 said:


> well it's bad enough you got to slap us in the face with a 22" small jaw then you got a strike a pose for 2019 G.Loomis cover gee wiz .... nice fish dude


Lmao...I was falling....caught myself as the boy snapped the pic


----------



## crappie4me

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 263528
> View attachment 263529


which is heavier the fish or the stache?...nice fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappie4me said:


> which is heavier the fish or the stache?...nice fish


Lmao....this stache of course


----------



## fishhawk1

Whopper Plopper Yes!
Whopper Largemouth No!


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

GMR last night after work 
Caught on a Clown Shadow Rap Shad


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning,Caught 7 with this one being the biggest


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BMagill

Gotta work on my lighting. Learning to trust my electronics more, I saw the fish on the finder when it hit.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## cali2ohio01

Caught a bass









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkaperch

View attachment 266151


----------



## jerkaperch




----------



## Aaron2012

Smallies love the ned rig.






























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## sloweboat




----------



## Bluegillin'

sloweboat said:


> View attachment 267693
> View attachment 267691


Beautiful fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sloweboat said:


> View attachment 267693
> View attachment 267691


Beautiful and aggressive..had a few in a tank for awhile....nice catch!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I'm guessing it's all down here from here for a bit after this fish but I don't mind


----------



## 9Left

^^^^^^^^^^
piggy!!


----------



## float4fish




----------



## float4fish

float4fish said:


> View attachment 267903
> View attachment 267905
> View attachment 267907


A few from the past week, finally talked my daughter into going with me. Pretty sure she caught the fever!


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## lustofcrappies

Haven’t gotten out much this year because of work but here are a few bass


----------



## Badfish34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

The new Shimano reel worked well this weekend









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshen fisher

Gravel pit smallie on a wacky rigged baby bass yum dinger


----------



## Badfish34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Decent pike on GMR.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

GMR Channel caught using 4lb test line


----------



## Saugeyefisher

No big fish yet,but have gotten back into the creek smallie game after quite a few years. Fun stuff...


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Been fishing a lot in Tenn the last couple weeks


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Then back home...


----------



## Tinknocker1

oldstinkyguy said:


> Then back home...
> View attachment 271765
> View attachment 271767
> View attachment 271769
> View attachment 271771
> View attachment 271773
> View attachment 271775



i think the mods should put stinky in time out so the rest of of the kids can ketch up lmao


----------



## BMagill

Got a few from Stonelick Lake this week...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMagill said:


> View attachment 272127
> View attachment 272129
> Got a few from Stonelick Lake this week...


Stonelick RED FISH ??


----------



## BMagill

Saugeye Tom said:


> Stonelick RED FISH ??


They only hit firetiger banjo minnows


----------



## garhtr

BMagill said:


> View attachment 272127
> View attachment 272129
> Got a few from Stonelick Lake this week...


 I bet there's a crowd a Stonelick today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMagill said:


> View attachment 272127
> View attachment 272129
> Got a few from Stonelick Lake this week...


MAN I GOTTA GET TO STONELICK FAST!!1


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Found some "FISH WITH TEETH"!!
Flow came up a bit,an this pushed the fish we was catching in slow deep pools on wood,to fast deep riffles. 4 smallies 1 drum an 3 eyes total on the trip for me.


----------



## whitaker201

GMR smallie


----------



## 9Left




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Smallies gettin in the way of my saugeye bites


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## zimmerj

oldstinkyguy said:


> View attachment 274963
> View attachment 274965
> View attachment 274967
> View attachment 274969
> View attachment 274971
> View attachment 274973


oldstinkyguy, you are my hero. The smallies you catch are unbelievable.


----------



## SConner

19 incher GMR


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Tom 513

Acton August slabs









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

didnt catch any big ones but got enough to make up for it. 5 fisherman all with limits.


----------



## kingofamberley

Went creekin' in Kentucky this morning with a friend down there and caught these beauties:
















Also here's some bonus pics from Ohio creeks in the last couple days:


----------



## kingofamberley

Also, this summer I became a master at targeting and bringing in decent river cats on spinners:
















































Found a couple buffalo in the process:
















Sure put the 6 lb mono (and my reel's drag) to the test!


----------



## SConner

Saugeye on a spinnerbait?


----------



## kingofamberley

Decent creek smallie, 16 oz jig with Christmas tree twister 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

For the small fish fans, I compared a creek chub and a shiner for future reference:


----------



## SConner




----------



## DLarrick

Fun day with the kids























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

A West Virginia brown trout 10/18'









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Maiden voyage was a success!


----------



## loomis82

Tom are you sure that's not a rainbow? Either way nice fish!


----------



## Tom 513

loomis82 said:


> Tom are you sure that's not a rainbow? Either way nice fish!


Not sure, the orangish stripe makes me wonder, either way he was my biggest to date. Thanks it made my wv license worth while

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman 3234

That's a male Rainbow Trout, nice one too!!!


----------



## Tom 513

Loomis, my hopes were to land one of these Golden Rainbows but they had no interest in any thing I offered









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

A West Virginia Golden Rainbow trout









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldstinkyguy

SConner said:


> Maiden voyage was a success!
> View attachment 279939
> View attachment 279941


great looking ride


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## kingofamberley

Went out for trout but only caught bass instead, weird with how cold the water was, not complaining though!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Went out for bass- only got trout  No complaints here either 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Went out for bass- only got trout  No complaints here either
> Good luck and good fishing !


Ah so it was your fault then 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Ah so it was your fault then
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 No No No ! I was really after trout. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Be Like Water




----------



## kingofamberley

Be Like Water said:


> View attachment 283935
> View attachment 283937
> View attachment 283939


NICE musky, dude!


----------



## Be Like Water

Thanks! Just got her yesterday at Caesar's after 10 hours of kayak trolling that weekend


----------



## trekker




----------



## Be Like Water

trekker said:


> View attachment 284163


Wow. Seneca?


----------



## trekker

Be Like Water said:


> Wow. Seneca?


Lake Cumberland.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

View attachment 288985







View attachment 288989


Hope these are acceptable!! LOL. Follow us on our channel (link below) and subscribe!!


----------



## Bazzin05

My favorites from the year. My fish catch numbers have gone down the past few years.... but theirs have gone up!














View attachment 289975





































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bazzin05 said:


> My favorites from the year. My fish catch numbers have gone down the past few years.... but theirs have gone up!
> View attachment 289971
> View attachment 289973
> View attachment 289975
> View attachment 289977
> View attachment 289979
> View attachment 289981
> View attachment 289983
> View attachment 289985
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is what matters...


----------



## kycreek

A few more for the skillet from last night.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Saugeye or sauger?

Nice fish man...awesome!

Don.


----------



## james.

Got some pigs in 2018


----------



## walleyeRod

June 30, 2018


----------



## sherman51

don't think I posted this here yet. a nice bull red from fl. made the 54.00 I spent for the license well worthwhile.









this is what I usually catch, a small black drum.









sherman


----------



## NewbreedFishing




----------



## NewbreedFishing

A few keepers brought to the boat, and my biggest trophy being my first grandson. Look at the paws on that kid! Won't need a net when he is on board.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> A few keepers brought to the boat, and my biggest trophy being my first grandson. Look at the paws on that kid! Won't need a net when he is on board.


Grandson..oh my lord. Ya getting old


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Yeah the curse is on, but I will never catch up to you pops!!



Saugeye Tom said:


> Grandson..oh my lord. Ya getting old


----------



## garhtr

Some how this seems appropriate  but I was thinking sauger.
Feels like spring !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 292237
> 
> Some how this seems appropriate  but I was thinking sauger.
> Feels like spring !
> Good luck and good fishing


Killin me Terry


----------



## ohiostrutter

Ice fun while it lasted! Which wasn’t long


----------

